# Tread width



## egraetze (Nov 8, 2010)

I have a 4100. The instructions indicate that the only tire/rim that allows for a wide and narrow rear tread width position is with the R1 Bar tires. I've notice, though, with my turf tires/rims that if I were to flip them around I would gain a bit over an inch per side to allow for easier draft link maneuvering. Is there anything wrong with doing so?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

If they clear! No problem at all.


----------

